# Can I use the FreeBSD logo?



## joppyb (Aug 17, 2021)

I'll try to explain. I'm talking about two ways here:

1. Could I sell computers running FreeBSD and let's say put a FreeBSD logo badge on the computer?

2. Could I use the logo internally? Meaning could I use a FreeBSD badge on a server in a server farm for example? A PC not being sold.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 17, 2021)

Project | FreeBSD Foundation
					

FOUNDATIONPROJECT Project Logo The FreeBSD Project logo was created and chosen by members of the community. The FreeBSD name, FreeBSD logo, and The Power to Serve are registered trademarks of The FreeBSD Foundation.See the Trademark Usage Terms and Conditions to find out how to get permission to...




					freebsdfoundation.org


----------



## George (Aug 17, 2021)

There is also the "powered by FreeBSD" logo, and some art, here:








						FreeBSD Art
					

FreeBSD is an operating system used to power modern servers, desktops, and embedded platforms.




					www.freebsd.org
				






```
Poul-Henning Kamp’s rendering of the BSD Daemon is released under "THE BEER-WARE LICENSE".
```
Hehe.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Aug 17, 2021)

George said:


> There is also the "powered by FreeBSD" logo, and some art, here:


Note the warning about usage at the bottom regarding the well-known version from McKusick.

Fun fact: McKusick's version was created by John Lasseter of Pixar and Disney fame. Also, the guy who hired me at Pixar back when no one heard of it before.


----------

